# rxv 373



## jcathcart (Jun 5, 2014)

Can I set up an rxv 373 without the remote?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Give us some more information.
What are you trying to set up ? A DirecTV receiver ( model # ) and TV and play sound thru the Yamaha ?

If you do not have the Yamaha remote I would get one. Lots easier to navigate all the things in the Yamaha that needs to be setup to do what it is capable of.
http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/av-receivers-amps/rx/rx-v373_black_u/


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> If you do not have the Yamaha remote I would get one. Lots easier to navigate all the things in the Yamaha that needs to be setup to do what it is capable of.
> http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/av-receivers-amps/rx/rx-v373_black_u/


+1


----------

